
IRC client in 135 lines of code - huydotnet
https://github.com/huytd/nodirc
======
laveur
The headline is a bit misleading. The wrote a client sure but it uses someone
else's library to communicate with the IRC Server.

~~~
FroshKiller
Welcome to basically every "do x in y lines of code" post.

